# Jerry Goldsmith



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

There's no way this man doesn't deserve a guestbook!
One of the great composers ever to work in Hollywood. Based in Los Angeles, he started out composing for CBS television shows and ended up with a huge output in both television and film, working with such names as Robert Wise, Steven Spielberg, Ridley Scott, and Franklin J. Schaffner. He was nominated for 18 Academy Awards, his only win coming for _The Omen_ in 1976. In my humble opinion, he deserved many more- _Patton,_ _Star Trek: The Motion Picture,_ and _Total Recall_ are just three of a plethora of iconic film scores that among the best-loved of all time.
He has only a handful of concert works, most notably _Christus Apollo,_ a twelve-tone cantata, and _Music for Orchestra,_ a work he was commissioned by Leonard Slatkin to compose for the St. Louis Symphony.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

I do like his Music for Orchestra:






Apart from that, I know him best from "Alien", "Total Recall", "The Mummy" and "The Omen". Needless to say all terrific scores, of course. Must explore more!


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I finally got around to listening to a number of the surviving works by Edgar Varèse, and his influence on Goldsmith is obvious.


----------

